# arctic armor float suit



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

picked up my arctic armor float suit couple days ago from Marks bait and tackle for my striper touney in va beach.. deceided to try it on the night bite last night in the rain and i was really impressed! super warm and not even a drop inside!! thanks Mark for talking me into one. cant wait for some ice!!


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

its nice to stay toasty warm and dry and still have the piece of mind you have some floatation allways on.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I like the fact that it is comfortable to wear. Not heavy like a snowmobile suit and not stiff and rigid like a survival suit.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

leadcorebean, you'll never remember what you did without it ! Welcome to the club !


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

First time on the ice, you'll be absolutely shocked at its performance. I'm still shaking my head at the multiple layers I put on during seasons past in comparison to wearing this suit. 

Most likely, you'll find yourself "over-dressing" and adjusting downward in your layered clothing. 

Plus, you'll find yourself no longer looking like the 'Michelin Man' while on the ice.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Mine has become a item that only leaves the in the summer. I love the warm feel in the spring on those cold damp days 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have been wearing my coat for a month on the cold days, awesome!! I tested the suit last spring in maybe 50 degree water, I was very happy with it. My buddies are supposed to put together a video but it is taking forever.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

The wife bought me one for Christmas at Marks. Cant wait to try it out and thanks to Mark for making her feel at home during the purchase. I KNOW that was her first time in a bait and tackle shop.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

I've had my green suit for 3yrs now...it is completely awesome. Aside from the fact that you have some piece of mind from the floatation, it is incredibly warm and dry. I've put it through it's paces on some of the nastiest days we've had in those 3 yrs and couldn't be happier with it's performance...now if I just had an excuse to get it out of the closet!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Tried mine out while shoveling in the 16 degree morning.  Had to come in and cool off then back out in a light weight one piece camo outfit.


----------

